# Catfish line



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

bought this from bass pro 10$ for 600 yards never used it before . Anybody fish with this line and if so do you like it . I will be putting on my clicker reel it's a Daiwa millionaire . Mostly catch channels and blues. Thank you


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

A bait clicker,for me,pretty much negates the need for "glow" lines. But cats don't usually mind the color.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> A bait clicker,for me,pretty much negates the need for "glow" lines. But cats don't usually mind the color.


 I have noticed before I will get bites without the clicker going off most of the time smaller cats though I do like line I can see especially at dusk and dawn. And this line is very visible


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I used it last year Jones, I think it has a little better abrasion resistance than the Big Game. To me the only drawback was that the orange doesn't glow as far down to the water as the green or yellow monos under the blacklight. I also like the Stren Magna flex in neon (yellow).


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

FINMAN said:


> I used it last year Jones, I think it has a little better abrasion resistance than the Big Game. To me the only drawback was that the orange doesn't glow as far down to the water as the green or yellow monos under the blacklight. I also like the Stren Magna flex in neon (yellow).


Thanks fin man , should be testing it out Tmw, ice off cats at alum creek .


----------

